# Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue performed by Emily Bear



## sadams (Dec 27, 2014)

*Rhapsody in Blue - Emily Bear, age 13*


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting. A good choice in terms of a concerto for her, since she has been straddling the lines of classical and jazz for as long as we've known of her.


----------



## sadams (Dec 27, 2014)

There is a chance that Emily may in fact be the youngest soloist in the history of "Rhapsody in Blue". If anybody knows of anybody younger please speak up.


----------

